# Height Gauge



## marcros (23 Aug 2020)

I want to buy a height gauge. The vast majority on Ebay seem to be imperial but there are a few metric or dual ones about. 

What should I be looking for? Any particular makes that I should look out for? There is one from CA Gray that looks hopeful, and another by APE (Microball) that looks interesting but there isnt a metric one listed at present. 

I can only foresee needing a 300mm/12" version, a 150mm would be fine but I haven't seen any smaller ones.


----------



## TFrench (23 Aug 2020)

I've got a nice polish knock off of a mitutoyo vernier style with all the attachments. My favourite however is a Frenco (I think) which has a massive micrometer wheel on top with a little window to read the thousandth measurement. Just a lovely thing. I'll get pics of it tomorrow.


----------



## MusicMan (23 Aug 2020)

Pretty much any you find will be fine for woodwork. Make sure it has the arm that actually indicates the height (and can be used to scribe the height) - some secondhand ones are missing these and you need to buy replacements. I find them very useful.


----------



## TFrench (23 Aug 2020)

I've got this verdict one I'm selling, but it's missing the scribe/arm like Keith mentioned. Postage is a bit of a killer, it's a heavy old lump.


----------



## Robbo3 (24 Aug 2020)

Have you tried Chronos?
12"/300mm £52.80
Economy, digital 6" nylon £20.89
- Height Gauges
Free delivery.


----------



## TFrench (27 Aug 2020)

Some pics of my nice frenco height gauge. I recently found a 6" cast iron riser block for it as well. It's got a really lovely "feel" to it.


----------



## marcros (27 Aug 2020)

cool looking item.


----------



## Droogs (28 Aug 2020)

That is a totally cool tool


----------



## marcros (28 Aug 2020)

Maybe we should have a cool wall for tools. 

Although I guess that a load of middle aged and elderly (predominantly) blokes drooling over a lump of old metal automatically makes it uncool!


----------



## TFrench (28 Aug 2020)

I like the sound of that. To a bunch of tool nerds it's very cool I have some great candidates!


----------



## toolsntat (28 Aug 2020)

TFrench said:


> I like the sound of that. To a bunch of tool nerds it's very cool I have some great candidates!


Of tool nerds or tools......


----------

